# The Best Criminal Defense Attorney in RI



## liton0077 (Oct 28, 2013)

Mr. Calcagni is also an experienced civil litigator. He formerly belonged to a boutique civil litigation firm that specializes in representing Plaintiffs in Complex Personal Injury actions such as medical malpractice, motor vehicle accidents, nursing home negligence, and product liability.


----------

